# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  انتخاب کلاس جمع بندی وهمایش

## mojtaba62100

سلام به دوستان لطفا کسایی که اطلاعی از همایش ونکته وتست موسسات یا کسایی که سال های پیش در این کلاس ها یا همایش ها شرکت کردن لطفا نظر بدن ممنون

----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mojtaba62100

اینمم برای پدارم فرهادیان  آقا ما نکته و تست بیایم یا نه؟– مگه میشه زیست شناسی رو توی ۸ هفته جمع و جورش کرد؟–  راستش من خیلی خوب نخوندم حالا به نظر شما نکته و تست برام مفیده؟– آقا روراست من اصلا درس نخوندم الآن چی کار کنم می­تونم ۳۰ تا ۵۰ درصد بزنم؟!– و …بچه­ها سلام؛سوالای بالا و خیلی سوالای دیگه از مهم­ترین سوالات تکراریه که تو این روزا شماها زیاد می­پرسین و منم زیاد می­شنوم به همین خاطر این متن رو با دقت تا انتها چند بار بخونین و حسابی فکر کنین تا بتونین بهترین تصمیم رو برای مهم ترین روزها و هفته­های آمادگی آزمون سراسری ۹۶ بگیرین.(توصیه می­کنم این متن رو بدین پدر و مادرتون هم بخونن)همون طوری که همتون خیلی خوب می­دونین زیست شناسی یکی از حجیم ترین درس­های گروه تجربی (اغراق نباشه همه­ی گروه­ها) است و تک تک شماها از زمان استارت رسمی­تون برای آزمون سراسری –  بعضی­آ از تیرماه و بعضی­آ از مهرماه – اغلب فکر و ذکرتون خوندن مباحث بوده تا تست زدن خوندن کتاب درسی، جزوه یا احیانأ بعضی­هاتون جزوه­ها !! از طرف دیگه زیست شناسی اصلأ درس تک فصلی و تک کتابی نیست به همین دلیل موقعی که فصل به فصل مطالعه می­کردین خیلی موفق به کشف و یادگیری ترکیب­های مختلف بین فصول متفاوت نشدین تازه، اون­هایی که در حین درس خوندن تست هم زدن معمولأ یا به دلیل کمبود وقت خیلی تست نزدن یا به دلیل نا امید شدن از ناتوانی در تست زدن هم چین جون دار و محکم تمرین و تکرار تستی نداشتن. این وسط یه سری­ها هم هی از کتاب تست ها تست زدن، هی توی آزمون­ها گند زدن! به همین خاطر کم کم به این نتیجه رسیدن که هر چی کم­تر بخونم و یا هرچی کم­تر تست بزنم موفق­ترم !! امیدوارم که تا اینجای توضیحات من هم خستت نکرده باشه هم اینکه به خاطر صراحت لهجه­ی من ازم دلگیر نشده باشی اما چرا نکته و تست؟نکته و تست با برنامه­ی مشخص مطالعاتی می­تونه به شما به شرح زیر کمک کنه :
*جمع بندی جامع هر ۳۰ فصل زیست شناسی در ۸ هفته­ی متوالی**کمک به بازآموزی و یادآوری مطالب گذشته**ارائه­ی نقشه­ی راه برای زمان­های باقی مانده و جلوگیری از سردرگمی مطالعاتی شما**ارائه­ی تمام تست ترکیب­ها بین تمام فصول از همه­ی کتاب­ها*
حالا چرا نکته و تست به شیوه­ی نکتـــ آزمون (پدرام فرهادیان) :اولندش! تمام ویژگی­های بالا رو رعایت کردم، دومندش ! ۲۵۰ تا تست (۵ تا دفترچه­ی ۵۰ تایی در هفته­های اول تا پنجم) استخون دار و محکم با بار آموزشی و آزمایشی نوشتم تا هر ۳۰ فصل زیست شناسی به طور کامل آموزش و بازآموزی بشه، سومندش! در کنار این ۵ تا دفترچه­ی ۵۰ تایی ۵ تا دفترچه­ی ۵۰ تایی دیگه هم به نام نکته کمک بهتون می­دم تا در طول هفته بیکار نباشید. چهارمندش ! از این هفته تا اون هفته که دوباره بیایم برای نکته و تست خلاصه درس مباحث مطرح شده رو هم داریم که می­خونین و آماده سر جلسه حاضر می­شید، پس تا اینجا شد ۵۰۰ تا تست با خلاصه­ی همه­ی فصول.در دو هفته­ی پایانی هم با دو تا آزمون جامع که بر اساس شیوه­ی جدید آزمون سراسری طرح شده می­ریم برای آزمون سراسری تیرماه ۹۶٫

----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## Ali77

> 


اينو سال پيش رفتم 
كسى كه فكر كنه صفر بره اينجا ٥٠ مياد بيرون شديدا اشتباه كرده
ولى تو يه روز ميتونه ٥٠ رو به ٨٠ برسونه
دوستان در كل زياد گول اين تبليغات رو نخورين 
همايش و نكته و تست يه چيزيه مثل كتاب جمع بندى
ادم بهش دل ميبنده كه با حجم كمى  كه داره  با خوندش موفق ميشه
ولى وقتى ميخوندش ميبينه كه خيلى از مطالب كتاب جامع رو حذف كرده
اين كلاسا و همايش و... هم دقيقا همينجورين

----------


## mojtaba62100

> اينو سال پيش رفتم 
> كسى كه فكر كنه صفر بره اينجا ٥٠ مياد بيرون شديدا اشتباه كرده
> ولى تو يه روز ميتونه ٥٠ رو به ٨٠ برسونه
> دوستان در كل زياد گول اين تبليغات رو نخورين 
> همايش و نكته و تست يه چيزيه مثل كتاب جمع بندى
> ادم بهش دل ميبنده كه با حجم كمى  كه داره  با خوندش موفق ميشه
> ولى وقتى ميخوندش ميبينه كه خيلى از مطالب كتاب جامع رو حذف كرده
> اين كلاسا و همايش و... هم دقيقا همينجورين


 همایش ها ونکته وتست ها برای کسی خوبه که یک دور کتاب را خونده باشن بعد اگه سر هر کدوم از این ها بره احتمال این که درصدش بیشتر بشه یا درصدش همون مقداری که بود همون  بمونه وبراش درس یادآوری بشه

----------


## mojtaba62100

[QUOTE=Ali77;1076664]اينو سال پيش رفتم 
كسى كه فكر كنه صفر بره اينجا ٥٠ مياد بيرون شديدا اشتباه كرده
ولى تو يه روز ميتونه ٥٠ رو به ٨٠ برسونه
دوستان در كل زياد گول اين تبليغات رو نخورين 
همايش و نكته و تست يه چيزيه مثل كتاب جمع بندى
ادم بهش دل ميبنده كه با حجم كمى  كه داره  با خوندش موفق ميشه
ولى وقتى ميخوندش ميبينه كه خيلى از مطالب كتاب جامع رو حذف كرده
اين كلاسا و همايش و... هم دقيقا همينجورين[/QUOTEشما حالا این همایش رفته بودید راضی بودید و همایش یا نکته وتست دیگه هم رفته بودید

----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mojtaba62100

​یعنی هیچ کس از این کلاس ها استفاده نکرده یا هیچ اطلاعی نداره

----------


## Fatemehhhh

:Yahoo (21): خوش به حالتون چه دبیرای خوبی در دسترستونه  :Y (744): 
من یه هفته است دنبال یه دبیر شیمی کنکور می گردم تهش دبیر تیزهوشان شهرمونو بهم معرفی کردن

----------


## mojtaba62100

> خوش به حالتون چه دبیرای خوبی در دسترستونه 
> من یه هفته است دنبال یه دبیر شیمی کنکور می گردم تهش دبیر تیزهوشان شهرمونو بهم معرفی کردن


 شما کدوم استان هستید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> خوش به حالتون چه دبیرای خوبی در دسترستونه 
> من یه هفته است دنبال یه دبیر شیمی کنکور می گردم تهش دبیر تیزهوشان شهرمونو بهم معرفی کردن


شیمی که کلاس نمیخواد ابجی من پایه درسیم خیلی بد بود نهایی شیمی شدم 7.5 بدون حتی یه کلاس شیمی بالا 50 میزنم [emoji55]

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


شیمی که کلاس نمیخواد ابجی من پایه درسیم خیلی بد بود نهایی شیمی شدم 7.5 بدون حتی یه کلاس شیمی بالا 50 میزنم [emoji55]


پیشرفتت تو این دو سال واقعا تحسین برانگیزه با توجه به پایه تحصیلی خرابت......ایول
.
.*

----------


## mojtaba62100

> شیمی که کلاس نمیخواد ابجی من پایه درسیم خیلی بد بود نهایی شیمی شدم 7.5 بدون حتی یه کلاس شیمی بالا 50 میزنم [emoji55]


 دمت گرم

----------


## E.M10

باز جیب کیو می خواید پر کنید؟
همایش دیگه چه صیغه ایه

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> شیمی که کلاس نمیخواد ابجی من پایه درسیم خیلی بد بود نهایی شیمی شدم 7.5 بدون حتی یه کلاس شیمی بالا 50 میزنم [emoji55]


دم شما گرمممم  :Y (736): 
واقعا آفرین  :Yahoo (76): 
آخه من از شیمی بدم میاد 
اصلا رغبت نمیکنم برم سمتش و بخونمش 
میخواستم با کلاس یه جوری سر و تهشو هم بیارم

----------


## mojtaba62100

> دم شما گرمممم 
> واقعا آفرین 
> آخه من از شیمی بدم میاد 
> اصلا رغبت نمیکنم برم سمتش و بخونمش 
> میخواستم با کلاس یه جوری سر و تهشو هم بیارم


ولی فکر کنم استاد ابوالقاسمی برای شیمی در کرمان هم تدریس دارن

----------


## Egotist

یا خدا

چ قد همایش  :Yahoo (21): 

چ قد لاکچری

چ قد حاشیه!

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> ولی فکر کنم استاد ابوالقاسمی برای شیمی در کرمان هم تدریس دارن



آخه بدبختی اینه که من کرمان هم نیستمممممم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
بندرعباسم  :Yahoo (21):  :Y (770):

----------


## mojtaba62100

> آخه بدبختی اینه که من کرمان هم نیستمممممم 
> بندرعباسم


بندرعباس فکر نکنم هیچ کدوم از این اساتید بیان ولی می تونی دی وی دی هاشون را تهیه کنی

----------


## mojtaba62100

up

----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mehrab98

زیست حقوقی راه اندیشه چرنده... 
کلا ادم چرندیه... 
معلم مدرسه ما بود...  تا عمارلو هست حقوقی و امثالش باید برن سوت بزنن. فقط دروغ میگه...

----------


## amirdostaneh

خوشبختانه بچه های این جا همایش برو نیستن چون دبیرامون عالیه 

پارسال کرامت اومد سالن 50 نفرم نیومدن

----------


## mehrab98

> خوشبختانه بچه های این جا همایش برو نیستن چون دبیرامون عالیه 
> 
> پارسال کرامت اومد سالن 50 نفرم نیومدن


 کرامت همایشش فاجعس ! یبار پارسال برای سمپادا رایگان گذاشتن خداروشکر من نرفتم... دو سه تا حلی ک کلا نرفتن تا ساعت ده یازده هم همه پا شدن برگشتن !!!
مدریه ما هم تا حدود ده موندن پاشدن اومدن !

----------


## therealfarshid

شیراز اینا رو گذاشتن
سال دیگه در طول سال هم کلاس دارن تو شیراز

----------


## mojtaba62100

> زیست حقوقی راه اندیشه چرنده... 
> کلا ادم چرندیه... 
> معلم مدرسه ما بود...  تا عمارلو هست حقوقی و امثالش باید برن سوت بزنن. فقط دروغ میگه...


 حقوقی من یه تیکه از دی وی دی هاشو دیدم افتضاح بود من به نظزم بین این دبیر ها زیست عمارلو و شیمی ابوالقاسمی و ریاضی مولایی و فیزیک میر حسینی و دینی کریمی و عربی هورفر یا مومن زاده وادبیات شاهین زاد وزبان فقط کیاسالار

----------


## mojtaba62100

> شیراز اینا رو گذاشتن
> سال دیگه در طول سال هم کلاس دارن تو شیراز
> فایل پیوست 67745


 از اون قسمت بالا که در تهران هم تدریس می کنن همشون عالی هستم به جز شیمی مصلایی که به نظره من افتضاح هست

----------


## saeedkh76

> کرامت همایشش فاجعس ! یبار پارسال برای سمپادا رایگان گذاشتن خداروشکر من نرفتم... دو سه تا حلی ک کلا نرفتن تا ساعت ده یازده هم همه پا شدن برگشتن !!!
> مدریه ما هم تا حدود ده موندن پاشدن اومدن !


منم یه همایش آنلاین دیدم ازش ولی کلا راضی نبودم

----------


## mehrab98

> حقوقی من یه تیکه از دی وی دی هاشو دیدم افتضاح بود من به نظزم بین این دبیر ها زیست عمارلو و شیمی ابوالقاسمی و ریاضی مولایی و فیزیک میر حسینی و دینی کریمی و عربی هورفر یا مومن زاده وادبیات شاهین زاد وزبان فقط کیاسالار


 جالبه ابن جز گروه پاسخ به سوالای کنکور راه اندیشس. 
سر کلاس ما چند تا سوال کنکورارو غلط حل کرد... همشم به بقیه فحش میداد میگفت عمارلو و فلانی و عیره... هیچی حالیشون نیست!!

----------


## mohamad_es

> حقوقی من یه تیکه از دی وی دی هاشو دیدم افتضاح بود من به نظزم بین این دبیر ها زیست عمارلو و شیمی ابوالقاسمی و ریاضی مولایی و فیزیک میر حسینی و دینی کریمی و عربی هورفر یا مومن زاده وادبیات شاهین زاد وزبان فقط کیاسالار



رفیق یکم در مورد عربی هورفر توضیح میدی؟؟؟ میخوام عربی کلاس برم مرددم برم هورفر یا کسه دیگه...هورفر چطوره؟

----------


## mojtaba62100

> رفیق یکم در مورد عربی هورفر توضیح میدی؟؟؟ میخوام عربی کلاس برم مرددم برم هورفر یا کسه دیگه...هورفر چطوره؟


هورفر ومومن زاده جفتشون عالین ولی اگه خیلی ضعیف هستس مومن زاده برو

----------


## mojtaba62100

> جالبه ابن جز گروه پاسخ به سوالای کنکور راه اندیشس. 
> سر کلاس ما چند تا سوال کنکورارو غلط حل کرد... همشم به بقیه فحش میداد میگفت عمارلو و فلانی و عیره... هیچی حالیشون نیست!!


شما کجا با ایشون کلاس دارین

----------


## lyanna Stark

عاقا اصن خوبه نکته و تست؟ وقت تلف کردن نیست؟ من خوقه نسبتا درسم. برم نرم؟

----------


## mehrab98

> شما کجا با ایشون کلاس دارین


 
متاسفانه مدرسه... 
البته همش دنبال این بود زورکی کلاس و همایششارو بریم... 
جزکه هاشم که ://// نگم بهتره... بیشتر شبیه دفتر نقاشین تا جزوه

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام به دوستان لطفا کسایی که اطلاعی از همایش ونکته وتست موسسات یا کسایی که سال های پیش در این کلاس ها یا همایش ها شرکت کردن لطفا نظر بدن ممنون


شیمی ابوالقاسمی برای کدوم اموزشگاهه؟

----------


## mojtaba62100

> شیمی ابوالقاسمی برای کدوم اموزشگاهه؟


 خود استاد ابوالقاسمی داره برگزار می کنه که با در خواست چند تا از پسرا قرار شده برای اولین بار برای پسرا هم بر گزار بکنه باید با اون شماره که روی پستر هست زنگ بزنید

----------


## mojtaba62100

> عاقا اصن خوبه نکته و تست؟ وقت تلف کردن نیست؟ من خوقه نسبتا درسم. برم نرم؟


 به نظر من اگه این کلاس ها را کسی خوباش را بره مثل ریاضی مولایی و شیمی ابوالقاسمی و... اگه خودش هم خوب بخونه درصدش حدود 30 درصد از اونی که هست بالاتر میره

----------


## mojtaba62100



----------


## mehrab98

> 


اینا برای چه موسسه ای هستن؟؟؟ 



بچه ها کسی همایش دینی کریمی رفته؟؟؟ خوبه؟؟؟ من درصد دینیم در حد ۷۰ ۸۰ اما میخوام بالای ۸۰ فیکسش کنم ...

----------


## mojtaba62100

> اینا برای چه موسسه ای هستن؟؟؟ اینا همایش های دبیران کنکور هستن که برای ثبت نام باید به سایتهمایشی - مرجع خرید آنلاین همایش‌های علمی برید وثبت نام کنید
> 
> 
> 
> بچه ها کسی همایش دینی کریمی رفته؟؟؟ خوبه؟؟؟ من درصد دینیم در حد ۷۰ ۸۰ اما میخوام بالای ۸۰ فیکسش کنم ...


همایش دینی کریمی خوبه ولی خیییلی گرون هست

----------


## _shayan_

خب .فقط معلم عمومیا تو شهرمون هستن:/ 
الان کلاس واعظی میرم بد نیس به نظرم همایششم خوب باشه
دینی(کریمی)از دوستام که میرن کلاسش پرسیدم میگن اونقد خوب نیس.
برا زبان شهاب اناری و کیاسالار در ی حدن .سلیقه ایه.
ادبیات شاهین زاد هم که دیگه حرفی نیس توش.
میمونه اختصاصیا که واقعا هر معلم ی قسمت خوبه و بدبختانه امکان دسترسی  بهشون برا من نیست جون متاسفانه اینجا نمیان.چرا فقط 2 3 بار تبلیغ امیر مسعودیو دیدم که به نظرم به درد نمیخوره (شما چی فکر میکنین)
پ.ن:منظورم از اینجا تو متن شهر محروم زاهدان هست :Yahoo (113): 

اها این اقای مومن زاده رو هم خوده مدرسه میاره برامون یکی از ویراستارای گاجه :Yahoo (50):  خوبم درس میده تا الان شیمیو زیر 50 نزدم باهاش .البته طبق گفته خودش داره dvd خط ویژه شیمی گاج رو هم ضبط میکنه.که این عکسش هم فک کنم از تو همون باشه. خلاصه اینکه بد درس نمیده

----------


## mojtaba62100

> خب .فقط معلم عمومیا تو شهرمون هستن:/ 
> الان کلاس واعظی میرم بد نیس به نظرم همایششم خوب باشه
> دینی(کریمی)از دوستام که میرن کلاسش پرسیدم میگن اونقد خوب نیس.
> برا زبان شهاب اناری و کیاسالار در ی حدن .سلیقه ایه.
> ادبیات شاهین زاد هم که دیگه حرفی نیس توش.
> میمونه اختصاصیا که واقعا هر معلم ی قسمت خوبه و بدبختانه امکان دسترسی  بهشون برا من نیست جون متاسفانه اینجا نمیان.چرا فقط 2 3 بار تبلیغ امیر مسعودیو دیدم که به نظرم به درد نمیخوره (شما چی فکر میکنین)
> پ.ن:منظورم از اینجا تو متن شهر محروم زاهدان هست
> 
> اها این اقای مومن زاده رو هم خوده مدرسه میاره برامون یکی از ویراستارای گاجه خوبم درس میده تا الان شیمیو زیر 50 نزدم باهاش .البته طبق گفته خودش داره dvd خط ویژه شیمی گاج رو هم ضبط میکنه.که این عکسش هم فک کنم از تو همون باشه. خلاصه اینکه بد درس نمیده


ادبیات به نظرم از همه بهتر عبدالمحمدی هست

----------


## Behnam10

اقا كسي براي استان گيلان خبر نداره كه از اين اساتيد شاخ ، همايش ميذاره يا نه ؟!
من نميدونم چرا اين معلمين شاخ تهران ، هيشكي براي تدريس در گيلان نميياد. !!
ناسلامتي ٤ ساعت با ماشين بيشتر راه نيست ؛ در ضمن يكي  از قطب هاي كنكور ايرانه ( حداقل هر سال داره يكي دو تا يه رقمي ميده !!) 
بازم اگه كسي خبردار شد ، ما رو هم خبر كنه بيزحمت ....

----------


## mehrab98

اقا شاهین زاد میگن خیلی خوبه... 
هیچکی  نیست ناراضی باشه من که درصد ادبیاتم در حد ۶۰ ه ... خوبه برام؟؟؟ 
ببینید من هیچ دیدی از همایش ادبیات ندارم اصلا نمیدونم چی قراره توش کار کنه! اخه تو یکی دو روز همایش چی ادبیاتو میخواد بگه! همش ک حفظیه. قرابتم که تمرینیه... فقط زبان فارسی به نظرم درس دادنیه. مثلا میخواد تاریخ ادبیات درس بده ؟ :/

----------


## mehrab98

> همایش دینی کریمی خوبه ولی خیییلی گرون هست


پارسال دویست تومن بود. اگه خوب باشه می ارزه.

----------


## _Fateme_

همایش کریمی پارسال یه تومن بود کرج 

همایش زیست آرامفرم خوبه

----------


## mehrab98

> همایش کریمی پارسال یه تومن بود کرج 
> 
> همایش زیست آرامفرم خوبه




همایش نبوده قطعااا.... :/ 
امسال کلاسای در طول سالش تو هدف ۹۵۰ بوده ! نکته تستشم ۵۰۰ تومن گمونم... 
مگه فیلم هندیه برای یه روز یه تومن !!! همایش تهران پارسالشم ۲۰۰ تومن.

----------


## _Fateme_

دوست عزیز من گفتم همایش یه روزه؟؟؟

چند جلسه بود وبه طور همایش


> همایش نبوده قطعااا.... :/ 
> امسال کلاسای در طول سالش تو هدف ۹۵۰ بوده ! نکته تستشم ۵۰۰ تومن گمونم... 
> مگه فیلم هندیه برای یه روز یه تومن !!! همایش تهران پارسالشم ۲۰۰ تومن.

----------


## _Fateme_

همایش شیمی ابوالقاسمیم خوبه 

ادبیات عبدالمحمدیم

----------


## mojtaba62100

> همایش شیمی ابوالقاسمیم خوبه 
> 
> ادبیات عبدالمحمدیم


من خودم نکته وتست شیمی ابوالقاسمی را ثبت نام کردم

----------


## mojtaba62100

کسی در مورد زیست اطلاعی نداره که کی خوبه

----------


## mojtaba62100

ریاضی هم بین رامین مولایی و بابک سادات کسی میدونه کدوم خوبه

----------


## _Fateme_

من خودم پارسال ریاضی مولایی رو رفتم ولی باور کن اصلا خوب نیست و فقط به فکر بالا بردن خودش از راه تبلیغات و سروصدا کردنه 

ولی امسال دارم نکته وتست سادات رو میخونم 

با سادات قشنگ مفهوم ریاضی رو میفهمی 

این تجربه من


> ریاضی هم بین رامین مولایی و بابک سادات کسی میدونه کدوم خوبه

----------


## _Fateme_

زیست خودم آرامفر رفتم ولی‌خیلی واسه همه مباحث راضی نبودم یه جورایی آرامفر واسه یه فارغ التحصیل خیلی خوبه 

تعریف عظیمیو زیاد شنیدم


> کسی در مورد زیست اطلاعی نداره که کی خوبه

----------


## _Fateme_

علیرضا یا برادر بزرگه؟


> من خودم نکته وتست شیمی ابوالقاسمی را ثبت نام کردم

----------


## Lullaby

_من فقط دو جلسه همایش 200 نفره(!) زبان فارسی آقای عبدالمحمدی(نشرالگو)رو رفتم از این رو به اون رو شدم لامصب فوق العاده بود...
درکل همایش چیز جالبی نیست آدم نابود میشه اونهمه ساعت روی صندلی_

----------


## -Morteza-

ای عزیزان بدانید و اگاه باشید چیزی درون این همایشا نیس :Yahoo (4): 
اخه مثلا ریاضی وقتی خط ویژه هست قشنگ مثالای کنکور و با درسنامه مختصر حل میکنی و مرور میکنی.
زیست که اصن جمع بندی براش معنی نداره.
شیمی هم موج ازمون درسنامه خیلی قوی و خوبی گذاصته برای مرور.ازمون های خوب و مطابق کنکور هم داره.
عربی هم که اکه کسی میخاد خلاصه باشه خط ویژه خوبه .
دینی هم دور تند سفیر خرد محشره به نظرم.
فیزیک رو ولی کتاب جمع بندی مناسب تجربی براش ندیدم.که سبک موج ازمون ها باشه و تستای خوب برای تجربی.
ادبیاتم که به نظرم همایش نمیخاد.زبان فارسی ش شاید بخاد که اونم اقای عبدالمحمدی خوبه.ولی بازم به نظرم با کتاب هفت خوان میشه خوند.
موفق باشید

----------


## mehrab98

> دوست عزیز من گفتم همایش یه روزه؟؟؟
> 
> چند جلسه بود وبه طور همایش


 چند هم مشکل داره...چندین جلسه! 
کلاسای طول سال کنکور ۹۶ تو هدف ۲۵ ۳۰ جلسه ۹۵۰  :Yahoo (1):  
حالا پولش میره جیب یکی دیگه اهمیت نداره !!

----------


## mehrab98

> _من فقط دو جلسه همایش 200 نفره(!) زبان فارسی آقای عبدالمحمدی(نشرالگو)رو رفتم از این رو به اون رو شدم لامصب فوق العاده بود...
> درکل همایش چیز جالبی نیست آدم نابود میشه اونهمه ساعت روی صندلی_


اونی ک پارسال تو موج ازمون دی وی دیش بود مسخره بود... :/

----------


## mojtaba62100

> اونی ک پارسال تو موج ازمون دی وی دیش بود مسخره بود... :/


دی وی دی های رایانش خیییلی خوبه

----------

